# Antique Egyptian Padlocks



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I found these pictures of three old Egyptian padlocks that I tried to copy. What I thought were going to be difficult,proved to be quite easy and fun to make. 
Hope you enjoy. The Dog, Camel, And the Elephant.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The Camel


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The Elephant


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the internal works.
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great work Herb... the elephant is spot on from several different perspectives...very cool stuff, and no doubt, quite popular...

You need to give puzzle boxes a go...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I found these pictures of three old Egyptian padlocks that I tried to copy. What I thought were going to be difficult,proved to be quite easy and fun to make.
> Hope you enjoy. The Dog, Camel, And the Elephant.
> Herb





Herb Stoops said:


> The Camel





Herb Stoops said:


> The Elephant





Herb Stoops said:


> Here are some pictures of the internal works.
> Herb


holy hieroglyphics Herb...
those are sharp...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool, Herb!

You should consider building a petting zoo. However, you will have to lock them all up!>>>

I know, I know...I can hear the groans...but I couldn't resist!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wasn't Cleopatra killed by a Hasp?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work Herb . Those are all pretty neat


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Keep it up guys -- they'll "lock" this thread.

HJ

More patience than I got Herb - Good Stuff!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant jobs Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Wasn't Cleopatra killed by a Hasp?


You gave away my next project, Dan, Chastity Belts". LOL

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

After much research, I came to the conclusion that the lines on the camels back are an encrypted diagram of building the pyramids.


ONE BLOCK AT A TIME.:grin::grin::grin:

Herb


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## D1schram (Feb 9, 2015)

*Animal locks.*

Great job, Herb. I am going to try and make the elephant lock. Wish I had a little better view of the inside workings but I will give it a try.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Of all the locks you've shown, Herb, I like these the best. They're great!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

You've definitely got a lock on it Herb. Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

More great locks!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great Herb, keep them coming.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dschram said:


> Great job, Herb. I am going to try and make the elephant lock. Wish I had a little better view of the inside workings but I will give it a try.


Dave the last 2 pictures show the locking mech. for the Elephant. just a simple sliding bolt.

Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job as usual, Herb. I like the elephant the best too. This is the first time I noticed a spring at the bottom of the cavity. I guess when you unlock it, it pops open... cool.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Your work with padlocks is outstanding, Herb, and these wooden models are exceptional.
Well done !!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Nice job as usual, Herb. I like the elephant the best too. This is the first time I noticed a spring at the bottom of the cavity. I guess when you unlock it, it pops open... cool.


Paul,
the spring was my own idea,the very first ones I made it was hard to tell when the bolt was disengaged,so I looked around and found some springs. They are from the 6 AAA battery packs, a cheap way to buy them. The supply houses want $12.00/10-$23.00/10 ea. for the springs, by getting the battery packs and removing them they cost me about $.34 ea. It gives a nice little snap when locking and a little release of the hasp when unlocking.

Herb


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Herb, when you say "antique" what period are you referring to? The originals are made of iron, yes? And they have a certain toy-like appearance. Apparently, someone who is looking to buy a padlock does not care very much about what it looks like? The story behind them could be as interesting as the technique to make them. Can you give some details please?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Dimitri old friend,

I have not done research on any of the locks. Most I found by doing an Antique/ Vintage padlock search on Pintrest. Some of the locks are billed as Castle padlocks, Dungeon padlocks, Med evil Padlocks, or just vintage, antique or old.

You are right about interesting history, if they could talk they might have a lot of interesting tales to tell. 

These looked Egyptian ,thus I called them that. Maybe to be more accurate I should have called them "Egyptian Style Padlocks".

Herb


----------

